# Broken Leg



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi... My 4 month old Havanese broke her back leg yesterday while playing with a friend's dog. I don't know exactly how it happened but she yelped and wouldn't put weight on it so I took her to the vet. She has two hairline fractures of the tibia and is in a splint/cast. I am supposed to restrict her activity (so far all she's wanted to do is sleep) so I purchased an exercise pen and set it up in the family room and will keep her in there unless she is basically sitting with me. She is on pain medicine (Derramax) for this week at least. She went pee outside finally but hasn't poo'd yet. She isn't eating much either. Does anyone have any experience with broken legs? 

I feel like such a bad puppy mom for letting this happen. She is my first dog and though the vet said it was just an unlucky thing I feel horrible. I've been lurking here since we got her and am hoping someone can help me help her. I don't want this to ruin her wonderful little personality and spirit. In the two months we have had her she has become one of the family. 

Ann


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Ann,

First, welcome to The Forum! Good info and lots of fun!

My experiences in dealing with Molly's boo-boo's: a sprained leg, a bitten-off teat (courtesy of a neighbor dog), being shaved way too close on her butt, is that I usually react with much more distress than Molly does!

In fact, any dog I've EVER had seems adept at tolerating discomfort...it's just the human-peeps who feel the anxiety (and, yes...GUILT).

Do lots of cuddles and easy-play...and you're right! These little fuzz-balls just work their way into our hearts! We are hopelessly in love, too!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm so sorry to read this, Ann.

Many human pain meds can be constipating, so you may want to call your vet and ask if your puppies pain meds may be doing the same thing to her. If so, ask what you can give her to help get her back into normal bowel movements.


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

Hi Ann

I'm sorry to hear about your puppy. MacGyver had to have surgery on his front leg when he was 10 months old -- they basically had to break one bone because it has stopped growing. It took about 3 months before he was back to normal, but now he doesn't know anything happened. We spent a lot of time sitting with him to keep him confined. He wasn't allowed to walk on it (except for peeing and pooping) for several weeks. It was a long process, but he really didn't seem to be in pain after the initial surgery, and he loved the extra attention. We found he ate less when he was on the pain medication. 

I know its hard, but bones heal quickly when they're little. Hang in there!


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

I forgot to mention the biggest problem we had was keeping the cast dry. MacGyver sometimes peed on it, and the rain was a problem. We put Press n Seal around the cast and it worked great -- stuck to the cast, kept it dry, and was easy to remove.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

My daughter's baby had to have surgery on her leg and I can tell you it was much harder on my daughter than on her Macey. She had a Macey sitter for a week while she worked and cried - and came home early. DD was a wreck and Macey loved the attention. After a few days Macey was doing great -- and milked it for all it worth. Two years later....DD is still treating her like "the only pet on earth" and Macey has become a true lap dog. She has to be "on" and with her Mom at all times now. My advice is to try to keep her still for a while, but let her do for herself when able. These little furbabies can learn very fast...which includes how to wrap us around their little paw.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Ann, Welcome to the forum. Your little one should heal just fine.
I don't know what kind of cast your little one is in or what type of flooring you have but when my husband's cockapoo broke her leg and was in a cast, as she began to heal and wanted to walk around, the biggest problem was the cast getting snagged on carpet. To solve that problem my husband bought Legg's pantyhose (the ones that came in the egg shaped plastic). He used one half of the plastic egg and attached it to the bottom of the cast and no more snagging on carpet. In fact, she learned to walk on it so well, she used that leg to pivot around when she wanted to turn.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh yes, I've had a puppy with a broken leg and it's so sad. You do need to keep her quiet in the expen. Mine happened about the same age and one thing I did notice was that it was during an important socialization period and I think being cooped up for that long made a difference. After you little one is off the pain meds, do try and take her with you on outings in a carrier so that she gets lots of interaction despite the activity restriction.


----------



## Mijo's Mom (Apr 19, 2007)

Hi Ann! Welcome to the forum! Its a great place to come for info and support!

I don't have experience with this but just wanted to wish your little one a speedy recovery. All the best!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Ann, I'm so sorry about this! Your poor little one. I know that you have to keep her quiet and in one place, but do you know for how long? Perhaps after a week (once her pain is not as great) you can take her out in a carrier so she can still get some socialization by being around other people and things. Of course I would ask your vet first and foremost, but just an idea if you're worried about her being socialized. That way she won't be walking but is still seeing new things through the bag. As Lisa said, 4 months is an important period for them.

Hope she recovers quickly!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I certainly hope her leg heals quickly and wish you all the best. When Vinnie had his leg ordeal--I put the handle bags on it when he went outside--along with a bright colorful hair elastic. If you do this---be very careful to take off the elastic. The vet told me he had someone use a rubberband and it slipped under the cast and the person just thought it broke and came off. The rubberband cut off the circulation and the dog lost it's leg.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Ann,

I'm so sorry to hear about your fur baby's leg!!! Was she playing with a very big dog??

My friend thinks I'm nuts for not letting my Hav's play with her Standard Poodle. And although he is a very loving dog, he plays very ruff. I guess my fear stems from my brother's 3 mo old Yorkie getting accidently killed by their German Shepherd. They were playing in the yard and he accidently fell on top of the dog breaking it's neck.

Thankfully, your Hav is going to be ok...:biggrin1:


----------



## shorthairhavmom (Apr 25, 2008)

Ann,
I'm sorry to hear about your baby! I have been through this too. My Italian Greyhound had a total of 3 breaks in the same leg. This is common in the breed. I kept a supply of bread bags around to cover the cast on rainy days. You could also use a reusable cast cover (http://cleanbreakprotector.com/). Also, I borrowed a neighbor's baby carriage and took him on daily walks. It did provoke many "ugly baby" jokes, but he got plenty of attention. The playpen idea is a good one. I used that as well.

Before you know it, she'll be back in action!!!

Rudy, my beloved IG (1996-2008)


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Thank you for the suggestions and well wishes! I wish I'd joined in earlier and not had such a sad first post! Roxie is my first dog and I am amazed at how quickly I fell so in love with her. She has pretty much just layed on the couch next to me today. The vet said to keep her on pain meds for a week (probably so she will rest!) She isn't eating or drinking much. I am going to boil her some chicken and rice and see if she will eat a bit later.

Roxie was playing with a medium sized dog (30 pounds?) She (Roxie) is very much an alpha dog... always instigating the rough play. I wish I had realized this could happen and watched more closely. Of course, I'm not sure if he jumped on her or she twisted wrong or what. She is a climber and jumper in the house so I will have to keep her from that when she's well, I guess.

Again,  thanks for the warm welcome and advice.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Just an update on Roxy and her broken leg... you all were right, she has adapted wonderfully. Too wonderfully perhaps!  I had to put her back on a leash for potty breaks because she has gotten too quick for me to trust she won't get loose even with the cast! After a couple of days "down" she is pretty much back to herself. I am having trouble keeping her still... even in the ex-pen she is jumping and wanting to GO! 

Here's a pic of her and her cast... I need to go and post some pics and an intro in that thread.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, Yes dogs do adapt quickly. Roxy looks stunning in her red cast.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

That's a really pretty cast. I don't envy you having to keep her quiet.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Wish Roxy a speedy and healthy recovery! As Lisa said, I definitely don't envy you having to keep her quiet. With their special playful Hav traits, it's a tough job for sure.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm glad Roxie is doing well. She looks like she is saying, "Check out my new sock." Hope all continues to go well.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

sure hope the healing process isn't too troublesome! Love the cast...


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

:crutch::crutch::crutch::crutch:
Just wanted to update Roxie's recovery.... she is on her third week and 2nd cast. The vet said one of the breaks looked healed, the other still needed more time. Hopefully it will be healed and the cast off by the time she's supposed to be spayed a week from tomorrow. Poor thing!  She is still on restricted activity but out of the expen when we're around so she's a bit happier. Although she has to wear an e-cone now when we're not here because she started chewing the cast and getting it wet (not good.... causes the skin to break down). If we're in the room to remind her "no" she doesn't do it... but if we leave she goes to town! I am amazed how smart these little guys are! 

The main problem, assuming she continues to heal, is that it seems as if all the training I'd done, all the socialization progress she'd made has gone OUT the window! I hope that when she's out of the cast and recovered from her spay she will straighten out!! Right now she is sooo out of control with other people.... too excited, too happy, too EVERYTHING!! :bounce::bounce::bounce: Any suggestions?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi Ann, I somehow missed this thread when it was first posted, but wanted to say I'm sorry to read about Roxie's leg. It must be so hard keeping her quiet now that she's feeling so much better. I'm not sure what I'd recommend, but with a spay coming up soon and Roxie having to heal from that too, it looks like the challenge will be a bit greater. What can you do? These things happen and it seems like you've been doing a wonderful job so far.

Hang in there!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Ann - is there any way that you can get her into a carrier or stroller and get her out on a daily basis? I know that when my Keeshond puppy broke her leg that it had such an impact on my ability to socialize her and it would have been so much better if I had been able to get her out and about somehow. Either that or host some "puppy playdate" parties with a few friends so that she's getting introductions to a lot of different people. Sure she's a little crazy right now, but anything you can do to increase her socialization time with others will help.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Ann, no suggestions but I'm glad to hear Roxie is healing. Hopefully she'll be ready to go for the playdate. Especially now that we have two coming up!!!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

*Normal or not??*

Is this normal?

At our first vet visit after Roxie broke her leg and it was put in the cast (one week after the cast was put on) she pooped in the waiting room. You could see how frightened she was... trying to get to the door. I had only put her down for a second to get something out of my purse. I didn't think that much about it, just set my mind to watch her closer at the next week's visit. Sure enough, she pooped that visit too even though she'd just "been" at home before we left (but thankfully it was in the parking lot this time!) She did this at every subsequent vet visit and now that we are cleared to go out and about again, I'm discovering that she is pooping every time we go somewhere... as soon as we get out of the car!! It is almost like she is so excited or over wrought she can't control it. And today, she was in my room with me as I was getting ready for the day and she pooped when I turned the hair dryer on (which she has always been a bit frightened of). Prior to this she'd only done one poop in the house and that was the second day after we brought her home.

I haven't asked the vet about it yet (I hate to pay yet another office visit if I can figure it out myself... the broken leg was EXPENSIVE...LOL!) She had a fecal test a few weeks ago and it was clear. What should I do for her? Just continue to try to resocialize her, exposing her to different sights and sounds? Any suggestions are so appreciated. (She is 22 weeks, been with us since she was 10 weeks.)


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

It sounds as if she may do this when she feels stressed. Since it started right after the injury and cast...and they learn quickly that the vet is not always their friend. Now maybe when you go in the car she is thinking it is going to be a bad experience for her, no matter where you go. The hair dryer may be another fear thing to her.

I think I would have plenty of treats in my pocket and take her to different places and hold her and offer treats as soon as you get out of the car. Maybe visit friends, the post office, park -- fun places where you can talk to her and treat. My vet is close and when I'm in the area I sometimes just stop in for a short 'hello' with the girl at the desk. She holds Cicero and gives her a treat, then we leave. This way he knows that he doesn't always get a shot and now he seems happy to visit.

Also, maybe on a weekend you could just get on the bed and turn the hair dryer on low and let it run while you treat and talk to her and calm her. She will learn that the dryer is not a bad thing -- because it will help with grooming.

Bless her heart, she has been through a lot at her young age. I think lots of us have felt some of what you are going through. I think she will be fine if you just work easy with her for a while. "Good Luck".


----------



## shorthairhavmom (Apr 25, 2008)

After my Italian Greyhound's break, the same thing happened. Every time we went to the vet, he pooped. He would just stand there like he was frozen, and involuntarily go. This continued until he passed away. I agree that rewarding her with treats might be helpful.

I know how stressful the whole experience can be for the dog and the family. I would definitely talk to the vet. He/she might have some words of wisdom.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Since you've already paid the vet a lot for the leg, try just calling the office and see what they have to say - he should be willing to give you some advice.

And to answer your question, yes, you're going to have to work on re-socializing her. Take her to the vets for fun visits and everywhere else you can think of. She's still a puppy and with persistence I'm hoping she'll overcome her issues.

By the way, little Miss Roxie is A D O R A B L E. Give her a hug for me.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm glad she's doing so well and the leg is healing. I agree that she is stlll so young you will be able to socialize her without a problem. You've already gotten lots of good advice for socialization exercises. It will just take dedication to getting her out, daily if possible, to meet different people and situations. I will often ASK people to pet Tucker and give him a treat. All it takes from them is a smile and eye contact! Don't be shy, everyone loves puppies and you will do her a world of good.

Oh, with the hair dryer, I would desensitize her to it slowly, first with it off, then on and slowly work toward getting her closer and closer, treating all the way. As soon as she can get close with it off, do it all over again with it on. Do not force her to go near, let her work it out slowly on her own. Treats are your friend throughout this process. There is some good advice for dealing with fears in the book: The Puppy Whisperer


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Ann, I'll tell Pablo to whisper some good advice in her ear when we meet you guys in a couple of weeks :ear: Hope she'll come around soon, she's still so very young and there's BIG hope she'll get it!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Jasper did some stress pooping when he was a puppy, at the vets, when new people visited, or in new locations. I wouldn't be worried just do what you are doing and take her to a lot of different places--- treat it like a normal poo, if it is outside praise her, if it is inside correct her. 

I am so glad her leg is healed and she gets to be a puppy again!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Ann, If I were you I would make it a point to walk the dog prior to heading into town for a visit anywhere. She can't have an endless poop supply, so that should take the pressure off. Then go visiting but hold her when you go inside. The vets office is a nasty place to pick up diseases so I don't put my Hav's on the ground there. Being young your dogs probably still a great size for carrying. I don't think she'll poo when your holding her.  Make the visit short and fun with lots of tiny treats to help!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Ann, as you can see, it's not an uncommon issue. One of my two will often poop in the house of where we are visiting within the first 5 minutes we are there. :frusty: I've walked them before we leave and usually stay outdoors with them a few minutes before walking into the house of family or friends, but it happens more than half the time. There is often a little pee that occurs too so we are very vigilant with them both in the first 30 mins. of any visit anywhere. 

It does seem like Roxie is doing it out of fear, but it can also become a habit so I agree with trying to change the way you go out with her, to see if that breaks the pattern. Holding her for a bit should help, with you watching her like a hawk as soon as you put her down. Socialization with the vet personnel and clinic can really help. Poor Ricky doesn't like going in the van anymore because the past while it's meant he's getting poked and prodded, shot and tested.... it's no fun for him anymore. We are going to work on making it fun again. 

Good luck, Ann. Miss Roxie is still very young and I wouldn't worry too much. Your calm energy will help her feel confidant.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Thank you all for your advice... Roxie seems to be doing a bit better. I am trying to walk her around the yard before going on outings so she does her "business" first and that does help IF she goes. But she can hold it an amazing amount of time if she so chooses... LOL! We are also getting out and about as much as possible and are starting new training class today so I hope that helps her too. It is so nice to have a place to come and talk about this stuff... no one else seems to want to talk about my dog's poop with me but y'all!:tea:


----------

